# Calvin on Man's Knowledge (and supression) of God



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 7, 2008)

This thread has been discussing an apologetic approach wrt Natural Revelation. I think these observations from Calvin are very useful in discussing how man knows, what man knows, and what man does with that knowledge.



> CHAPTER 3.
> 
> THE KNOWLEDGE OF GOD NATURALLY IMPLANTED IN THE HUMAN MIND.
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 7, 2008)

Chapter 5:



> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> CHAPTER 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Confessor (Oct 7, 2008)

This makes me *really* want to get Calvin's _Institutes_.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks

This is a timely post, especially in light of the ridulous film (Religulous) that came out over the weekend. "The fool has said in his heart there is no God."


----------

